# Mt. Amanzi FAX Number ????



## Cruiser Too (Jan 13, 2006)

I've been trying to send a fax to Marlene for the last couple of days.... without success   

This is the number I'm using:
011-27-12-253-0510
(I live in the US... thus the prefix of "011")

I googled South Africa and found out their "Country Code" is "0027"
(I entered "27" without the zeroes.)

Could that have been my problem ?

Anyone else sent faxes to Marlene ?

Thanks !!!!


----------



## Mimi (Jan 13, 2006)

*Mount Amanzi Levis*

 When I read on this board that 2007 levies were being paid, I emailed Marlene with our credit card number to pay and deposit our 1br and 2br weeks.  She emailed me the next day indicating it was done.  When I checked, the weeks were already spacebanked in our account. Then it occured to me that Marlene had not given me the amount of rand I was charged, so I emailed her again to inquire.  

*What a shock!!!  * 5019R   She did not break down the amount per unit. In total, I calculate that's $827.50 for two South Africa weeks that are not pulling squat.  Years ago, we bought our 2 daughters one week each. Maybe they should just dump them. Can they give them back to Mount Amanzi?


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jan 13, 2006)

Since I wasn't able to send a fax to Marlene, I queried HP for assistance.
They asked me to send them a fax (toll-free number) and it worked like a charm.
Then they sent a fax to me and it also worked !
Thus... they said it's the receiving fax that is the culprit.

In the mean time, I expressed my frustration to Marlene...
She appologized and asked if I wanted to use the same Credit-Card as last year's maintenance fee.   

Now that was welcome news to me !!! 

Re: "_What a shock!!!  5019R She did not break down the amount per unit. In total, I calculate that's $827.50 for two South Africa weeks that are not pulling squat. Years ago, we bought our 2 daughters one week each. Maybe they should just dump them. Can they give them back to Mount Amanzi?_ 

Hi Mimi !

Sorry to hear about the significantly increased fee !
But... can't blame Marlene for that, can we ???

I'm still pleased-as-punch with the service provided by Marlene.

Regarding "_giving them back to Mt. Amanzi_".
I wonder what would happen if your daughters contacted Mt.Amanzi and told them they refuse to pay their fees ???   

Wouldn't Mt.Amanzi deny use and eventually repossesse them ???

But.... I imagine it might reflect poorly on their credit-rating


----------



## Mimi (Jan 16, 2006)

*Faulty Charge*

I emailed Marlene again requesting a breakdown of my 1br and 2br units due to the significant increase in levis.  Received a follow up email from Marlene that we were overcharged R679.00 zar.  I requested the amount be refunded to my credit card account. It's still an increase, but not an outrageous one.


----------

